# Removing old tub



## MovingSoon (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all!  My wife and I are trying to remove our old two-piece fiberglass tub.  All steps have gone well, except for the spigot.  I have removed the decorative portion by turning counter-clockwise.  This has left me with a brass pipe sticking approx. six inches into the tub.  I can't see much behind the tub wall, but it looks like it might be threaded in to the tub water supply pipe (as opposed to soldered, I suppose).  

My question - how do I remove this without messing something up?  I tried to turn the spigot, but it started to bend.     Can I cut it off flush with the tub and solder on an extension when I put in the new tub?  Is that a silly question?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Red (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, this is a touchy question because everyone does these things differently.  I've found these to be MOSTLY threaded in.  Do you have an access panel to get to the tub plumbing?  If not, maybe you need to make one.  I've owned a number of houses where I had to make an access.  Anyway, if you access the plumbing, you may be able to see if it IS soldered.  If it appears not to be, have a helper grab onto the fitting back there that the nipple is attached to while you attempt to unscrew it.  With joint putty on it and it being in there so many years it will be REAL tight and appear to be soldered.


----------

